# 5 speed Corvette



## schwinnguyinohio (May 3, 2018)

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-corvette-5-speed/6574091043.html


----------



## KingSized HD (May 3, 2018)

From the ad: 
*SCHWINN CORVETTE 5 SPEED BICYCLE 1962 ++RARE++ - $550*

I have for sale a very rare 26" Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette bicycle. The serial number starts with D2 so that makes it a 1962 model year bicycle. Schwinn only made 5 speed Corvette bicycles for 18 months between 1961 and 1962. This bicycle has the original factory black paint on it. This Corvette has the original factory rear solid spoke protector on it (which usually has been changed over the years to the larger chrome one). Tires have side wall cracking but seem to hold air.


----------



## island schwinn (May 3, 2018)

Missing rear reflector, headlight,and wrong front rack. white is worn off the seat. Still a good deal.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 3, 2018)

This is popmachines here on the forum


----------



## Rayzur (Sep 21, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> From the ad:
> *SCHWINN CORVETTE 5 SPEED BICYCLE 1962 ++RARE++ - $550*
> 
> I have for sale a very rare 26" Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette bicycle. The serial number starts with D2 so that makes it a 1962 model year bicycle. Schwinn only made 5 speed Corvette bicycles for 18 months between 1961 and 1962. This bicycle has the original factory black paint on it. This Corvette has the original factory rear solid spoke protector on it (which usually has been changed over the years to the larger chrome one). Tires have side wall cracking but seem to hold air.
> View attachment 800111View attachment 800112View attachment 800113Is this bike still for sale ?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2018)

@Rayzur 

Yes, it was sold.


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2018)

cheap!!


----------



## THEBLUECABLE (Nov 29, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> From the ad:
> *SCHWINN CORVETTE 5 SPEED BICYCLE 1962 ++RARE++ - $550*
> 
> I have for sale a very rare 26" Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette bicycle. The serial number starts with D2 so that makes it a 1962 model year bicycle. Schwinn only made 5 speed Corvette bicycles for 18 months between 1961 and 1962. This bicycle has the original factory black paint on it. This Corvette has the original factory rear solid spoke protector on it (which usually has been changed over the years to the larger chrome one). Tires have side wall cracking but seem to hold air.
> View attachment 800111View attachment 800112View attachment 800113


----------



## THEBLUECABLE (Nov 29, 2018)

IS IT STILL AVAILABLE ?


----------

